# how many cycles to success and how many embryos?



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

my first donor cycle is coming up this year, I am going abroad for treatment to a clinic that will transfer up to 3 or 4 so giving a lot of thought to how many to transfer. 

Just wondering how many embryos others transferred and how many babies as a result?

Also how many donor cycles until you got your BFP?

Thank you


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

For me it was my 5th DE cycle, with 3 fresh and 2 FET. The first 4 with with one clinic and then i swapped to a different clinic,  which seemed to get the 'winning formula' for me, which resulted in my gorgeous DD. I had a hysto and an immunes protocol there.  All in all i had 12 very good embies transferred over the cycles.

Since then I've had an unsuccessful  FET at the successful clinic but i am now past their cut off age. Last month i had a fresh cycle at a new clinic but that was sadly a BFN too. So far another 6 embies transferred. Unfortunately it does seem to generally take around 3 cycles even with DE - saying that i do know plenty of ladies who were successful on their first DE cycle!


----------



## jcaow (Dec 2, 2012)

It took me 2 rounds and 4 embryos (2 each time) although the first round unexpectedly coincided with a family emergency so I blame that for it not working! I also changed clinic.


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

It took 8 DE cycles and 11 embryos for me to get there. Got a bfp at my 5th (2nd fresh) transfer but miscarried early on. No 10w3d and all is looking good. Did mostly SET but had DET three times. First and second time both were the last out of a batch (first and second donor) and not very good quality. Second time was fresh with new donor and very good quality. 5 frosties on ice.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi
It took me 3 DE cycles - one fresh, one FET at one UK clinic -both BFNs. Changed to a different UK clinic again with DE - first fresh cycle with them(but 3rd overall) got a BFP plus 3 blasts to freeze, so now have gorgeous son aged 2 1/2 years. One embryo implanted each time. Decided to try for a sibling, so 4th cycle, FET - got another BFP, now have beautiful daughter aged 10 weeks! So very lucky. I still have 2 embryos in storage.
Deb


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

DE worked first time for me. . 4 embryos put in together and the result was twin boys. It was my last cycle before putting IVF behind me which is why I decided on having 4 put back. 
TCCx


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

De worked every time for me. 
1st round fresh cycle, 2 embryos transfered got pregnant with singleton.
2nd round fresh cycle, 2embryos transfered. Pregnant with twins mc at 6&14 weeks. 
Then a single fet currently 15 weeks pregnant. 

Jess
X


----------



## jimmysrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

I had 4 DE transfers in all (each time transferring 2 embryos) ...the fist two were fresh cycles in the UK - BFN, the third was double donor in Czech Republic (with immunes) resulting in the briefest of chemical pregnancies. For my fourth (and jackpot) cycle, we tweaked the immunes slightly BFP resulting in my gorgeous twins.


----------



## jimmysrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

Just noticed that this is a really old thread....and that you were successful in your treatment. I hope your pregnancy is going well.


----------

